# King Mackeral?



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

Has any King Macks been caught from the piers yet?

FHB


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*kings*

not @ OBX, some @ topsail, kure pier got 3 yesterday, oceancrest has 47 for year though none in last month. 2nd ave pier in myrtle got a 47 yesterday.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Wish I could have been there.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I will be there friday-sun for king mac tourn on the MB piers.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

YEA i hear 2 kings from the surf city pier and onefrom the jr on topsail island


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I was on surf city pier this weekend, they have 14 kings. Seaview has 7 and jolly roger 1.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

sweet morethan i have gotten wind of... i need to take a road trip... see if i can get in on the action


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

It's a crying shame,I'm here to tellya.... 27 years ago I started fishing Frisco Pier,we caught over 300 that year,close to 500 the last yr I fished it in 1979!! About that time the dropnetters *took control!!!!!*  Since then it's been from 1 to 15 kings *per year!!* That's the reason I didn't post to FHB'S thread,because there are *no inshore kings here anymore!* The dropnetters have seen to that.. *Really though it wasn't the dropnetter's fault..* IT WAS THE DMF!! Regulations on size and amounts of harvest could have prevented this! There were plenty of kings to go around then for both coms and recs! Now DMF has at least saved it for anyone south of Cape Lookout,*cause they can no longer dropnet that far south..* Small concellation for folks like myself that live north of it,and enjoy livebait fishing for kings,just about my favorite fishing..


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

drumdum:
I'm sure you and I have fished together on Frisco, used to be my favorite pier when Big Bob and Crazy Eddie used to fish. I remember those "good ole days" when Buddy would break out the grill and fixed the fresh clams, and those nites when we would break out the big reels for sharks. I quit fishing Frisco after the idiot set the pier on fire and they started closing @ nite and because the Kings stopped showing up. I live in Va and started pier hopping i.e. going where the fish were biting the best @ any given time.

The last couple years that hasn't been much of anywhere.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishloser,I used to fish Frisco every weekend.. From 75 to just before 1980.. I started boat fishing after that cause of the reason you stated,"no fish".. I can remember ole "Ellis" sitting in his chair around midnight waiting for someone to sneek out sharking when they didn't pay during the day.. I can remember catching 2 to 5 kings,myself,about every weekend the weather was right..Can remember jumping off,not catching as many as 8 tarpon in a day.. Hammerheads 10ft long,so many flounders,so many gray trout,all kinds of fish,never knew what you would see next.. Those days are gone,but,etched into my memory.. I still fish planks,but for drummies now,and on many different piers..


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

At Sunset Beach Pier-- 3 miles from the SC line-- has gotten 5 hookups with kings and two landed. Not too much happening. I'm pretty bummed my self because I haven't got one.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Apache Pier has somewhere around 35kings sofar this year


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey fishloser what pier you fishing in the tourney?? Ill be on Apache. Best of luck to you. The reason Sunset doesnt get to see that much king action is because its to short. If you want a better chance of catching a king goto the apache pier or oceancrest pier. Those two piers have caught more kings this year than any of the other piers put together on the NC SC coast. 

P.S- Where did you hear that 2nd ave. caught a 47lb king??? First ive heard of it and didnt see it in the news paper!!!


----------



## eppson (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi all, The question about how many King Mac' shave been caught off of Piers. We fished Frisco mid august... sorry to say at that time no one had landed one in 2003.We like going there and trying our luck. Last year my husband landed the last 1 of the 3 caught there it weighed in at 40 lbs even. He caught it august 12th 2002. Some one mentioned Apache Pier in Myrtle Beach. That pier was a haven for King fishing up until a year ago. Then the management changed the policies and had police hasseling the King fishers when ever they had unknown fish on thinking they were sharks.Stupid reaction. Most of the regulars fishing there the past 10 years moved on. They have landed less than 30 Kings this year. None where caught during the fall tourney last week. Long Beach Pier on Oak Island has landed Kings somewhere in the 30 count. The last being Monday a 24 lber. Yaupon has landed 5 or so this season. Ocean Crest Pier landed 3 Kings Monday bringing their Kingers catches this year to a total of 53. The largest being 37 -1/2 lbs. Wow! The Pic's are shown on the OCP site... Tight lines...Lady King


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

At Apache we have somewhere around 38kings so far this year. The last ones were caught on sat and sun by Bobby Edmonds, and Ski K. . Im hoping this is the start of the fall run soon.....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

On the Bogue inlet pier website they had a King Mackeral caught on Monday


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

fisher446:

I fished second ave, they take entries by mail. Would luv to get on apache for the tourn but not worth 7 hr drive to be there morning of sign-up. turns out the 47 lb king report was false, hard to get reliable info anymore.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Yesterday at Bogue Inlet Pier, someone caught a 23 lb. king


----------



## eppson (Aug 16, 2003)

*King Mackerel*

Update: 9/24/03. Looks like the kings have returned to the Oak Island area. Ocean Crest Pier angler Joe Pinnix (Apron Joe)landed his second this week today Wednesday the 24th weighing in at 16.4 lbs. This is Ocean Crests 4th King this week. Weather killed the fishing Tuesday This brings the total King landings there this year to 54......LK


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

9/28, 3:22pm> Ocean Crest Pier has landed eight Kings within an hour and a half of each other.

www.oceancrestpier.com


----------

